
Show HN: Hubble Ultra Deep Field Viewer - parksy
http://domitable.com/static/zoomers/hudf.html
======
nlh
I challenge any good nerd to spend more than 30 seconds looking at this image
without feeling deep awe. One of the best. Thanks for putting this viewer
together!

~~~
coldcode
Looking at this always makes me wonder if there are a billion people looking
at us the same way from their "side" of the picture.

~~~
elwell
Unlikely at least at this point in time relative to us. In the point in time
that is at their location perhaps.

------
parksy
Update: I have added history states meaning you can bookmark / share links to
the thing you're currently zoomed in on and looking at.

I'm off to bed now but if anyone has any requests or feedback feel free to
keep posting - I'll check tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your support, and especially NASA for providing such
wonderful material!

------
elwell
Does anyone know if this image is artificially colored? (I'm wondering if most
of this light is actually infrared.)

------
Blahah
Very cool, Hubble images always give me goosebumps. It would be really nice if
you linked to [http://galaxyzoo.org](http://galaxyzoo.org) or
[http://zooniverse.org](http://zooniverse.org) where people can help classify
these galaxies.

~~~
parksy
I've added a link to galaxyzoo here:
[http://domitable.com/static/zoomers/sombrero.html](http://domitable.com/static/zoomers/sombrero.html)

(I also clicked through a few images while I was at it - doin' my bit :))

------
whileonebegin
It's like looking at a drop of ocean water, filled with plankton. Just imagine
what's out there.

------
bulltale
Nice, although I'd like some more explanation about what I see.

When I click the hint for the oldest object in the universe I get: [object
Object], with the URL: javascript:Zoomers.map.setView([79.39604189337487,
-122.98095703125], 5)

~~~
parksy
Thanks for the feedback, that could be a bug.

May I ask what browser you are using? I plan on doing some other large images
in the future and would like to make sure the underlying platform is robust.

I'd then like to add things like being able to pin features & share
interesting objects with friends, or add annotations etc.

Thanks again!

~~~
Blahah
Works OK for me in OSX/Chrome 32.0.1700.77

~~~
parksy
I have to admit I took a dirty shortcut in triggering the "hint" transition.
I've fixed it now - I think...

